# [1st solve] problem for disk capacity count and fan control.

## pd1986

For the fan control, I posted it to bugzilla

hope someone knows how to solve it.

a newb for linux (only some months' experience), absolute newb for Gentoo (just finished the installation) looks for help. Thanks in advance.

Here are 2 problems.

1. why is not the total capacity of the partition equivalent to the sum of used part and available part

output of "df -h" is shown as followed

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> 
> rootfs           98G  4.0G   89G   5% /
> ...

 

look at the partition of "/" and "boot" whose capacity info is weird and the partition sda4(from Win7) give the normal disk info, I don't understand why. is it due to the different way of calculation? In addition, I don't understand why there is "rootfs", I just put "rootfs=ext4" in grub.conf

2. How to make fan work correctly.

Since I started using linux, I have always not succeeded in making my fan work correctly, even in my previous Linux distribution(Fedora and Ubuntu). (That's also one of the reason I wanted try Gentoo because we would know better how the system works). I got some useful information(probably).  lspci and lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci:
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod:
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

It seems that the fan and thermal module are loaded correctly, maybe it doesn't work for my hardware.

In the previous distribution, I tried using lm_sensors, but it didn't work. My chipset is not supported according to the project site of lm_sensors. Is there any other way to make it work better?

info of chipset:

north bridge: Intel Cantiga GM45

south bridge: Intel 82801IM ICH9M

In lm_sensors, it implies my chipset controller is "ITE IT8512E/F/G Super IO" and the driver is to be written.

Well, that's all for the moment. :p

I hope someone knows how to solve those.

Thanks.Last edited by pd1986 on Sun Mar 18, 2012 11:10 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Telemin

Hi pd1986 and welcome to Gentoo,

For your first question, there is always a certain amount of space reserved for root, by default 5%, this makes sure that even if the disk becomes filled with user files there is still room for essential processes to create tempfiles and write logs so the system can boot, and the rootfs line is an artifact of the way genkernel does booting, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-910290-highlight-.html https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905692-highlight-.html.

As for your second question, I presume you are referring to the CPU fan.  In that case lm_sensors is basically your best bet.  Sorry that doesn't give more help, but taking fan control away from the bios without being able to get a cpu temperature reading to set your fan speed is dangerous both for your laptops stability and long term health.

If you are finding that the fan runs flat out under linux when it is better behaved in windows you may wish to try removing fan control support from the kernel entirely, this should prevent it from interfering and let the BIOS do its own thing.

-Telemin-

----------

## pd1986

 *Telemin wrote:*   

> Hi pd1986 and welcome to Gentoo,
> 
> For your first question, there is always a certain amount of space reserved for root, by default 5%, this makes sure that even if the disk becomes filled with user files there is still room for essential processes to create tempfiles and write logs so the system can boot, and the rootfs line is an artifact of the way genkernel does booting, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-910290-highlight-.html https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905692-highlight-.html.
> 
> As for your second question, I presume you are referring to the CPU fan.  In that case lm_sensors is basically your best bet.  Sorry that doesn't give more help, but taking fan control away from the bios without being able to get a cpu temperature reading to set your fan speed is dangerous both for your laptops stability and long term health.
> ...

 

Thank you for your response.

Exactly, I installed Gentoo on my laptop. It's Toshiba M901. Sorry for not pointing it out.

You make me recall that when I installed Gentoo, the fan ran very well and was controlled by BIOS if I deactivated the acpi. Does that mean that if I keep the acpi ON and remove only the fan module, the BIOS could control the fan too? Does the acpi, the power management take all the module control instead of BIOS? Maybe I'd better get more information from Gentoo guide of power management.

----------

## Telemin

The power management guide is very good, so definitely start there for getting everything configured.  I think that removing the fan module should prevent the kernel from attempting to take control of the fan, and so leave the bios to do its own thing, certainly in my experience this has seemed to be the case.

My own personal choice, for all my different systems is always to let the motherboard deal with the fan itself if it can do so sensibly and just keep an eye on lm_sensors to check that everything looks sensible, I've never really had a problem with that approach, and so haven't ever attempted to use anything like fancontrol.

That said I can't claim to be an expert in this and would welcome correction from more experienced users.

Do please update us to how you get on.

-Telemin-

----------

## pd1986

 *Telemin wrote:*   

> The power management guide is very good, so definitely start there for getting everything configured.  I think that removing the fan module should prevent the kernel from attempting to take control of the fan, and so leave the bios to do its own thing, certainly in my experience this has seemed to be the case.
> 
> My own personal choice, for all my different systems is always to let the motherboard deal with the fan itself if it can do so sensibly and just keep an eye on lm_sensors to check that everything looks sensible, I've never really had a problem with that approach, and so haven't ever attempted to use anything like fancontrol.
> 
> That said I can't claim to be an expert in this and would welcome correction from more experienced users.
> ...

 

Many thanks as possible. Given that I am doing my internship now, I could only try to fix it every night and weekend, so it may take me a long time to configure my system. Anyway I will let know when I got some result. You are right, start with the Power management guide tonight. wowwww cool!!!

Thank you very much again.

----------

## pd1986

 *Telemin wrote:*   

> The power management guide is very good, so definitely start there for getting everything configured.  I think that removing the fan module should prevent the kernel from attempting to take control of the fan, and so leave the bios to do its own thing, certainly in my experience this has seemed to be the case.
> 
> My own personal choice, for all my different systems is always to let the motherboard deal with the fan itself if it can do so sensibly and just keep an eye on lm_sensors to check that everything looks sensible, I've never really had a problem with that approach, and so haven't ever attempted to use anything like fancontrol.
> 
> That said I can't claim to be an expert in this and would welcome correction from more experienced users.
> ...

 

Hi, me again.

I've tried removing the fan module(only fan module and other acpi modules are kept), recompiling my kernel, the fan still doesn't work correctly either. Precisely speaking, in my my previous distribution, I found that the fan starts turning only when the cpu temperature drops and passes 85, 75, 65 and 55°C. And in Gentoo, I believe that's the same even if I don't have sensor monitoring tools. Does it mean that I can't use acpi and apm suits my laptop better?(since apm worked well as I mentioned before) However, I would like use acpi. From internet, it seems better than apm. How could I do? thanks.

----------

## pd1986

Sorry, I tried booting again from gentoo minimal CD, APM wasn't off, neither was ACPI. cpu fan worked well.

In lm_sensors, it implies my chipset controller is "ITE IT8512E/F/G Super IO" and the driver is to be written.

----------

## pd1986

waiting for help

----------

